# NSW/VIC Nurse State sponsorship..!!



## robins_mca (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I am wondering if any nurses apply for a VIC/NSW state sponsorship and would like to know the time frame of the same.

As i just got my ANMAC assessment today, i am planning to apply for NSW SS. I dont have 2 years experience in nursing so i am not eligible to apply for VIC SS. But i would like to know the time frame for both state's sponsorship.

Thanks in advance..

Rob..


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,
Just apply ... I got SS with QLD it took from Nov to May, but I think it would of been quicker if it wasn't for some pen pusher in the QLD government telling me the wrong information......


----------



## robins_mca (Sep 19, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Hi,
> Just apply ... I got SS with QLD it took from Nov to May, but I think it would of been quicker if it wasn't for some pen pusher in the QLD government telling me the wrong information......


Thanks Judy..

I also heard that the VIC SS processing times are quicker than before as they dont hve much application coming through.. NSW SS takes about 15-20 days to get the approval.. I will update my case..

Thanks Once again..


----------



## frgdgrl (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi guys im currently gearing towards applying for permanent residency via state nomination to compensate for the 5 points im lacking because my experince fell short. Anyone here who did the same and got successful?I have already research each state on where to apply for nomination and NSW is the only one that does not require you to have lived in that state for a period of time or currently working in that state to be able to get a state nomination. One more thing even if it does not say in the NSW state nomination requirements the condition mentioned above, a friend said to me that she encountered someone who previously worked on approving the state nomination and she said that it is still better to have a proof that atleast you are currently working in nsw to get approved. I am really confused right now. If anyone here can shed a light to my queries it would be really great. I just need assurance that someone got auccessful applying for PR 190 visa via state nomination offsore. Thanks in advance!


----------



## robins_mca (Sep 19, 2013)

frgdgrl said:


> Hi guys im currently gearing towards applying for permanent residency via state nomination to compensate for the 5 points im lacking because my experince fell short. Anyone here who did the same and got successful?I have already research each state on where to apply for nomination and NSW is the only one that does not require you to have lived in that state for a period of time or currently working in that state to be able to get a state nomination. One more thing even if it does not say in the NSW state nomination requirements the condition mentioned above, a friend said to me that she encountered someone who previously worked on approving the state nomination and she said that it is still better to have a proof that atleast you are currently working in nsw to get approved. I am really confused right now. If anyone here can shed a light to my queries it would be really great. I just need assurance that someone got auccessful applying for PR 190 visa via state nomination offsore. Thanks in advance!


Hi..

Although I am unclear about ur doubt i can say something about SS that, u dont need to have lived in a state or be working to apply/get for SS in any state. Condition is, once you get the SS nomination, then u have to live there for some certain period of time.. I applied for SS in vic and got it in 15 days.. Good luck


----------



## rakhimenon (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello 

I am Rakhi,28 yr(Post graduate Nurse)Registered Nurse from India with a 2 yr work experience in India.Took a bridging course and registered with AHPRA,(IELTS 7 in all subtests ) with no work experience in Austrailia , about to file my EOI in the coming April/May 2016 for 190 visa state sponsered.

AGE: 30 PTS
EDUCATION :15 PTS
WORK EXP : 0 PTS
ENGLISH :10 PTS
STATE SPON :5

TOTAL :60

just a few queries in moving forward

1) Going by the current scenario; me having 60 points (included state sponsored 5 points). How long should i wait for the EOI to be accepted and then nomination(NSW state sponsorship and invitation ?

5) How many invites do they usually give away for nurses ? Is it done on a monthly basis, So what is the chance of me getting an invitation with a minimum of 60 points?
What is the validity of the IELTS result and applying for a 190 visa (Does it counts validity at the time of applying EOI or validity of the results at the time we receive the invitation)

2) However late in picking up EOI could we presume somehow we will get an acceptance (even if delayed) ?

3) What is the validity of the IELTS result and applying for a 190 visa (Does it counts validity at the time of appying EOI or validity of the results at the time we receive the invitation)

4) which state is easier to get a 190 visa for nurses one quick for nurses, as I have only 2 yr work experience as a registered nurse)

5)What exactly is an occupational ceiling ? Is it applicable for 190 visa for registered nurses currently (2015). Does it carry over to next fine year?

8)Is there occupational ceiling planned for registered nurses in each state in each year? will the EOI be carried over to the next year when the invitations has reached its ceiling of that particular year?

9)How many invitations do they usually give away nurses in a state sponsered? say NSW ?Is it done on a monthly basis?

10)What is the validity of the IELTS result and applying for a 190 visa (Does it counts validity at the time of appying EOI or validity of the results at the time we receive the invitation)


EXPECTING A REPLY SOON
THANKS

MS. RAKHI MENON
(INDIA)


----------



## nabhaite (Jan 15, 2016)

*Nsw 190 for registered nurses*

Hie
have u applied for the eoi for nsw.as i too have got same points like u. Hope to listen from u.


----------

